# سؤال للمسيحين عن الدعاء



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : أنا محمد أرغب بطرح سؤال على من يريد المحاورة ولكن أرجو أن تكون المحاورة مه>بة وبدون إهانة للإسلام ومن جهتي لن أهين دين المسيحية 
سؤالي عندما تكونون بحاجة لأمر ما وتقومون بالدعاء تدعون لمن للآب أم للأبن أم لروح القدس


----------



## Scofield (15 نوفمبر 2006)

vip1982 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : أنا محمد أرغب بطرح سؤال على من يريد المحاورة ولكن أرجو أن تكون المحاورة مه>بة وبدون إهانة للإسلام ومن جهتي لن أهين دين المسيحية
> سؤالي عندما تكونون بحاجة لأمر ما وتقومون بالدعاء تدعون لمن للآب أم للأبن أم لروح القدس




 الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس هو أله واحد فقط
ولكنه بثلاثة صور
*# ..................... #

لا للغير المسيحيات

المشرف *


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا شكرا لك على الأستجابة السريعة
ثانيا أود أن أطلب منك شرحا من هو الآب ومن هو الأبن ومن هو روح القدس وأرجو أن لايكون جوابك أنهم واحد لأنهم لو كانوا كذلك فليس هتاك ضرورة لتفرقتهم بعدة أسماء  طبعا لاننسى أن سيدنا عيسى قد ولد فقط حوالي من 2000 عام


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام يا العضو الجديد طازة بالفعل الاب والابن والروح القدس هو اله واحد وبالدليل احنا بنقول بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين هل معنى ذلك نحن مشركين كما تظنون ام نؤمن باله واحد...؟


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

انا العضو الخبير وسارد عليك بس يا ريت تفهم الآب هو الله فى السماء وتجسد اى اخذ صورة انسان ونزل على الارض والروح القدس هو روح الاب (الله) النازل من السماء على الابن المتجسد وهو فى النهاية الله ياريت تكون فهمت ...


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف يكون الله تجسد بسيدنا عيسى وكيف يكون سيدنا عيسى هو ابن الله كيف يكون نفس الشيء في عدة أماكن وعدة أزمان بصراحة أنا في حيرة انتم تؤمنون بأن سيدنا عيسى هو الله أم هو أبن الله (حاشى لله ) أرجو أن يكون جوابك مقنعا ومدعما بالأدلة


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مش قلتلك مش هتفهم حتى لو قعدت لبكرة هو احنا بنتكلم عن انسان احنا بنتكلم عن اله قادر على كل شىء فالله هو المتجسد وهو الكَلمة اى الروح القدس...


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني حسب ما فهمت الآن أن الآب والأبن والروح القدس هم واحد ( الله حسب قولك ) إذا الذي صلب حسب  هو الله لأنهم جميعا ( الثلاثة ) واحد ممكن تفسرلي النقطة دي يعني الله سمح للناس أن يصلبوه و إذا قلت لي أنه ليس هو بل سيدنا عيسى سيكون جوابي إذا ليس ثلاثتهم واحد بل هم مختلفون


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

وفى حاجة كمان  نسيت اقولها هل انت فاكر  ابن الله انه بطريقتكوا اتجوز وانجب حاشا لله طبعا ولكن معناها ان الابن منتمى الى الله (انا فى  الاب والاب فيا) ياريت تكون فهمت حاجة .


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا الذى صلب ومات هو الابن أى صورة للآب  وهو الله وصلب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث كى يتم المكتوب


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كلنا منتمون إلى الله , هل يعني أن كلنا أبناءه , يرجى التوضيح أكثر انت تتكلم بالألغاز (انا في الاب والاب فيا) كلمة فيا تعني ايش وطالما هم واحد إزاي صلب سيدنا المسيح (حسب قولكم) كل هذه الأسئلة لم تجب عليها أعيد الطلب يرجى أن تكون إجاباتك مقنعة


----------



## mark (15 نوفمبر 2006)

انا فى الاب والاب فيا يعنى احنا الاتنين واحد ، اى واحد بيفعل مايقوله الكتاب المقدس يبقى ابن الله اى منتمى لله...


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كلنا منتمون إلى الله , هل يعني أن كلنا أبناءه , يرجى التوضيح أكثر انت تتكلم بالألغاز (انا في الاب والاب فيا) كلمة فيا تعني ايش وطالما هم واحد إزاي صلب سيدنا المسيح (حسب قولكم) كل هذه الأسئلة لم تجب عليها أعيد الطلب يرجى أن تكون إجاباتك مقنعة


----------



## vip1982 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا لماذا تم نقل الموضوع إلى هذا القسم , ثانيا : اي واحد يفعل ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس يبقى ابن الله إزاي والله حيرتوني معاكم كم ابن لله ( حاشاه)


----------



## whocares (15 نوفمبر 2006)

vip1982 قال:


> أولا لماذا تم نقل الموضوع إلى هذا القسم , ثانيا : اي واحد يفعل ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس يبقى ابن الله إزاي والله حيرتوني معاكم كم ابن لله ( حاشاه)



عزيزي vip،

سأضيف لما قاله الأخ mark ...
الله الخالق، بحسب الكتاب المقدس، هو روح (الروح القدس) ... في لغة العهد الجديد، عندما يرمز لله بـ "الآب" فهي للإشارة إلى طبيعة الأبوة المتأصله فيه و المنتسبة لأقنوم آخر شاء أن يتمثل به، أن يحل في الجسد، أي يتجسد، فأضحى الإبن. لكل أقنوم – الآب، الإبن، الروح القدس- مميزه تخصه ليست موجودة في أقنوم آخر، و بجمعهم معاً نجد إلـه كامل متكامل لا مثيل له.

الآب من مميزاته أنه حريص، محب، و مادام أنه أب فحتما له ابن (بالمبدأ و ليس بالتناسل لأنه روح).
الإبن ليس فقط ينتمي للآب، بل روح الآب هي نفسها روح الابن، فهو كلمة الله المتجسدة مادياً، و يعمل بكل مشيئته.
الروح القدس هي جوهر الله.

مثلا، عندما نقول أن الله رحيم، فهذا لا يعني أنه عليم أو غفور أو حكيم، فكل مميزة خاصة و لا تعطي الله أي وصف كامل عن نفسه، لإنه يجب جمع كل الصفات معا لتقريب صورة الله الحي الحق لعقل الإنسان المحدود. و كذلك الله له صفات مميزة في أقنوم الآب، الابن، و الروح القدس. و الغرض من وراء الثلاثة أقانيم المميزة هي قصة الكتاب المقدس للبشرية جمعاء و لك أنت يا vip، أن الله من محبته (و رحمته ) لك، أخذ عقاب خطاياك (ليرضي عدالة الله) على أقنوم الابن المصلوب ظلما و عدوانا لكي تسلم رأسك أنت.

أليس هذا إلـه عجيب ، حقاً؟

أتمنى أن فهمت و لو شيء يسير. سلام الله معك.


----------



## محمدباشا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ مشرف الأسئلة والأجوبه 
ممكن توضيح 
لو سمحت


----------



## محمدباشا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*


mark قال:



			طبعا الذى صلب ومات هو الابن أى صورة للآب  وهو الله وصلب ومات وقام فى اليوم الثالث كى يتم المكتوب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




ممكن أعرف كيف يموت الله 

ومن حفظ الكون أثناء موته كما تقول وقام فى اليوم الثالث *​


----------



## محمدباشا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

mark قال:


> انا فى الاب والاب فيا يعنى احنا الاتنين واحد ، اى واحد بيفعل مايقوله الكتاب المقدس يبقى ابن الله اى منتمى لله...



ممكن أعرف من قال هذه العبارة 
أنا فى الاب والاب فيا


----------



## Scofield (16 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> ممكن أعرف من قال هذه العبارة
> أنا فى الاب والاب فيا




السيد المسيح بنفسه


----------



## Scofield (16 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 أنا أجاوبك
الله لم يمت
الذى مات هو جسد المسيح "الناسوت"
أما روحه التى هى روح الله فلم تمت أبدا لان الروح خالدة لا تموت أو تفنى بل أنها أبدية
والله ليس محدود و الجسد لم يحدد الله
فالله يستطيع التواجد فى أى مكان فى أى وقت و أى زمن لانه غير محدود
وكمان الله موجود فى كل مكان مش فى السماء فقط كما يعتقد بعض المسلمون


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*************
*حذف من قبل المشرف*
*************

*أ**خي محمد باشا *
*لماذا التشتيت*
*إن أردت أن تسأل فلتسأل في سؤال خاص*

*سلام*


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌremon قال:


> الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس هو أله واحد فقط
> ولكنه بثلاثة صور




ريمون انت بتقول ان الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس هو أله واحد فقط


ازاى ده

انا مش فاهم

ممكن من حضرتك تفهمنى ازاى يبقى 3 فى واحد


اقسم بالله انا لا اتتريق ولكن اريد ان افهم فقط ما تعنيه


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*واحد في ثلاثة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي فارس الحق*

*مع أن هذا السؤال قد يشتت الموضوع *
*ولكن أجيبك لأنك تعقب علي كلام الأخ الحبيب ريمون*​ 


فارس الحق قال:


> ريمون انت بتقول ان الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس هو أله واحد فقط
> ازاى ده
> انا مش فاهم
> ممكن من حضرتك تفهمنى ازاى يبقى 3 فى واحد


 
*أقرأ هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9621*
*المشاركة السادسة*​ 


فارس الحق قال:


> اقسم بالله انا لا اتتريق ولكن اريد ان افهم فقط ما تعنيه



*نحن لانريد منك أن تحلف **فأنت أخ لنا فلماذا تتريق*
*إن أرد أن تفهم فستفهم*

*من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال للمسيحين عن الدعاء*

الأخ الفاضل / vip1982 
+++ الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد . ++ الله واحد ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- [ الله واحد ] 1كو 12: 6 .
+++ الله الواحد ، طبيعته أنه ذات ( آب) عاقل ( كلمة) حيّ (روح قدس) . وهذا الأمر يدخل فى باب الطبيعة الإلهية للإله الواحد الذى ليس آخر غيره .
+++ وهذه الطبيعة الإلهية ، ليست من تأليفنا ، بل إنها إعلان إلهى ، وهى غير قابلة للإثبات المحسوس ، لأن الله فوق المحسوسات ، ولكن يمكن تشبيهها بتشبيهات تقريبية فقط ، مع فارق التشبيه عن الواقع الذى ليس له مثيل .
+++++++++ وسؤال سيادتك الأول كان عن الصلاة إلى مَنْ . + فلأن الأقانيم هم إله واحد ، لذلك فالصلاة للآب أو للإبن أو للروح القدس ، هى صلاة للإله الواحد . لأنهم جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد .
+++++++++++ وبالنسبة لكلمة الإبن ، فلها عدة معانى ، ولكنها كلها معانى روحية خالصة بعيدة تماماً عن الجسدانيات ، فلا أحد -- ولا حتى المعتوهين -- يمكن أن يفكر بأن الله يتزوج ، إنه جنون ولا شك  ، حاشا لله من هذا التفكير المجنون .
+++++ وكلمة إبن الله ، تعنى العقل الإلهى المتولد فى الذات الإلهية ، من ذات جوهر اللاهوت .
+++++ ولكن يوجد معنى آخر لكلمة إبن الله ، يكون فيها بمعنى التبنى والمشابهة ، ويستخدم للبشر والملائكة القديسين ، فيكون بمعنى المشابهة فى القداسة والمحبة والرحمة والحق ... إلخ ، مع فارق المحدودية للمخلوق عن اللامحدودية للإله الواحد وحده .


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع عن الدعاء و ليس عن الثالوث و لا عن التجسد
الرجاء الالتزام بجوهر الموضوع و عدم التشتيت


----------

